# Olive Oil and pancreatitis??



## dianetavegia (Jan 27, 2014)

After reading numerous places to dribble olive oil on dry food to help with Scooter's dry coat and skin, I started about 3 weeks ago doing that a few times a week at supper. What have I done?!?

Last week he threw up after his Adequan shot. Twice right away and once the next day. I called Novartis and they called me 3 times. Once was a tech and twice was one of their vets. They suggested blood work.

Scooter's ALS was 1277 which is about 10 times higher than it should be. Our vet wasn't overly concerned since that was the ONLY liver enzyme elevated and Scooter had been given a long lasting steroid shot 13 days earlier. Also, his Amylase was slightly elevated. Doc said stomach issues or pancreatitis. 

We discontinued the Adequan and I returned the brand new container of Metacam (for $120) since it's contraindicated with liver concerns. 

Last night I was researching diets for dogs with liver issues and found that olive oil can cause pancreatitis and elevated ASL/ Amylase! 

The good news is that the body will eventually flush all that out and should return to normal. He'll need his blood retested in 6 weeks to make sure. 

I had not given him any olive oil since his tummy upset last week so we're at around 6 days since he's had any. I've also gone back to only dry food at night for him and the puppy. 

Anyone else had olive oil or fats cause liver concerns? I feel so guilty but if you search, thousands of web pages will recommend olive oil for a shiny coat and dry skin!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I cannot give accurate answers on the coconut oil question ... as it seems there are conflicting reports on anything I have read on the internet concerning it. But my dog Leeo died from pancreatitis ... the necrotizing kind. The kind that began to eat his internal organs. He had too much fat in his diet and in his system.

I do know first hand that dogs with pancreatitis should avoid fats.

Your vet should be your best bet to answer this concerning your individual dog. Good luck! Hope your pup lives a long and healthy life.


----------



## dianetavegia (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi Abbylynn, I'm hoping and praying that this was a fluke thing caused by the long lasting steroid and that the olive oil just contributed and will work itself out. The vet gave Scooter some Flagyl (generic) to help with the pancreas or digestive issues. He's had his 3rd of 7 pills tonight but I've noticed he's acted really playful since early yesterday and I'm really hoping this is clearing up.

The vet didn't set up another date for a retest but on Ask a Vet and some internet pages, I see 4 to 6 weeks as a good time line to figure out if this is an ongoing problem or caused by meds, olive oil, diet, etc. 

We're being VERY careful with what Scooter gets to eat. Hubby has been bad about giving him people food from the table and cookies or letting him drink milk from the cereal bowl. 

Sorry about your dog. I really pray my dog can be nursed back to health and live another number of years. I love him dearly.


----------



## Benjismom (May 19, 2013)

Oh I feel so bad for you. I love my dog dearly as well. I make egg whites, or scrambled eggs occasionally for my Benji. I use olive oil in the pan just a bit. One a.m. it was a bit to much and he threw up his entire breakfast. He does not do well with any type of oils. His coat is very dry and he scratched a lot. They suggest fish oil but he will throw up. He is also on a low fat diet since he was overweight at one time. I hope your dog is well soon.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

A high-fat diet can lead to pancreatitis. Since both olive oil and coconut oil are fats, it makes sense that they could trigger it. I'm glad you figure out what it was though before the pancreatitis progressed! Unfortunately I don't have any suggestions for what to replace it with to help your dogs dry coat.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Coconut oil has a type of fatty acid that can be tolerated by some dogs with issues with fat. If you do try something like that start very small. I gave Sassy a 1/2" cube of meat fat daily and it raised her 1000 calorie a day ration's fat by several percentage points, a little fat goes a very long way. If your dog tolerates fish oil and vitamin E that would be where I would start attempting to get fat into the diet though. Again, start very slowly. If your dog would get 2 squirts or a whole capsule of fish oil when healthy then start with 1/4 that amount and wait to see if it agrees. Sassy stopped tolerating coconut oil and fish oil so I gave her that measured amount of fat and at times that was too much.

You could try a good conditioner or even hot oil treatment for a dry coat.


----------

